

Show HN: 7 months ago I graduated and started a startup. Here's what we've done - jasonbw
http://www.stuffrage.com/

======
jasonbw
I've been a long time lurker here on HN and I wanted to thank this community -
reading everyone's posts and comments really pushed me to try my hand at being
an entrepreneur. If you have any feedback we'd love to hear it, please send me
an email at jason (at) stuffrage.com

